# That Rotting Elephant thing.



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting as it was to watch what happens to one of the greatest mamals the earth has ever seen after it has deceased, am I the only one who spat chunks after the hyena stuck his head in its' anus and the gas bubble shot out the nellys arse. [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] and the maggots....dear god the maggots. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

What amused me most was in the slow-mo replay, you can clearly see the hyena pull it's head out moments before the crazy arse-bubble appeared... which means he must have spotted it heading towards him from some way off. I imagine when he stuck his head in there, the last thing he was expecting was to meet something coming the other way.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't watch it, but that sounds absolutely disgusting! :? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God, it sounds disgusting [smiley=sick2.gif] . What channel was this on?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> God, it sounds disgusting [smiley=sick2.gif] . What channel was this on?


 It could only ever be on Channel 4 Dotti. It was a fascinating watch though. I'm gettin' cremated


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > God, it sounds disgusting [smiley=sick2.gif] . What channel was this on?
> ...


 :lol:   that's true only channel 4 could possibly have this on 8) :wink: , I'm going to catch up with it 4od or whatever it is if it's on there  . OOOO cremation is harsh [smiley=bomb.gif] :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] I don't know what's worse, drinking the blood or the balloon of maggots, I feel a bit sick now!  . That poor elephant


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] I don't know what's worse, drinking the blood or the balloon of maggots, I feel a bit sick now!  . That poor elephant


 :lol: :lol: mmm fire or maggots? Let me think on that. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] I don't know what's worse, drinking the blood or the balloon of maggots, I feel a bit sick now!  . That poor elephant
> ...


And those sodding male hyena's with errections whilst scoffing their greedy mouths  , what's that all about? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

[/quote]

:lol: :lol: mmm fire or maggots? Let me think on that. :lol:[/quote]

And those sodding male hyena's with errections whilst scoffing their greedy mouths  , what's that all about? :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

They must be ass men :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> That poor elephant


I'm not a vet, but I'm pretty sure the elephant was dead before the hyena stuck its head up his arse.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Spandex said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > That poor elephant
> ...


Yes that's correct! :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw this advertised and it sounded fascinating, it sounds disgusting though 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Then I think it's the hyena we should be feeling sorry for.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The dirty dog!Anyone for dung burgers with a nice anus relish. Da da da da da we're lovin it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hyena comes home... 
"What's that all over your face?"
"Erm, it's a subtle mixture of elephant dung, putrescent soft tissue, crushed maggots and arse bubbles. Oh and I sneezed."

mmm tasty. It's the little things that mark us out from the savages.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hey those maggots are a delicacy :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trust oceans to post this topic lmao........mucky pup u are m8. and trust dotti to spot hyenas with hard ons!!!! dirty girl lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> trust oceans to post this topic lmao........mucky pup u are m8. and trust dotti to spot hyenas with hard ons!!!! dirty girl lol


The camera zoomed in on them and the males commentating were getting quite excited about the hyenas also


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > trust oceans to post this topic lmao........mucky pup u are m8. and trust dotti to spot hyenas with hard ons!!!! dirty girl lol
> ...


but it was only you commented babe!!!! be honest lol did it rock ure boat???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


 Not really! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phew thank god or id have thought u were weird and into bondage or summat lol


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i thought the hyenas had an erection cos all the flies were up there arses while they were up the elephants


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maggots, arses and stonkas...it makes the world go round. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Maggots, arses and stonkas...it makes the world go round. :lol: :lol:


Pmsl :lol: certainly making this thread a popular one :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've just sat and told hubby about this documentary in great detail! He feels totally grossed out! :lol: I then suggested we talk about embaressing bodies! I was told to STOP! :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I've just sat and told hubby about this documentary in great detail! He feels totally grossed out! :lol: I then suggested we talk about embaressing bodies! I was told to STOP! :lol: :lol:


don't even go there...


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Go there, go on...


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

techfreak said:


> Go there, go on...


 standard episode = doctor i have warts the size of mellons on my nuts, ok then better get them out and show 6 million people on telly...oh they look like they are real fuckin nasty, better go off and get them suckers chopped off. 
Pop back in a week and show me your horrific scars.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Go there, go on...
> ...


They did a good job of that guy's tumours a few weeks ago. At least he didn't have magots climbing out of them!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

So glad I missed this, it sounds absolutely disgusting :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Maggots, arses and stonkas...it makes the world go round. :lol: :lol:


some people would probably pay good money for it ? :?:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Go there, go on...
> ...


what about the woman who said she could not have a relationship cos her fanwar was odd looking and it embarresed her

keks off shows the whole of the western world it [doesnt even bat an eyelid]

saying that never eaten a kebab since


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > techfreak said:
> ...


 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

blackpoolfc said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > techfreak said:
> ...


LOL quite literally :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thought EB was quite a tame one last night, Mr Rubber Neck, Mr Tightskin, Little Miss Cottage cheese legs and a camera up the foofy. Managed to eat a cream egg while it was on, which is a first.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Thought EB was quite a tame one last night, Mr Rubber Neck, Mr Tightskin, Little Miss Cottage cheese legs and a camera up the foofy. Managed to eat a cream egg while it was on, which is a first.


but i did check to see what colour my piss was


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought EB was quite a tame one last night, Mr Rubber Neck, Mr Tightskin, Little Miss Cottage cheese legs and a camera up the foofy. Managed to eat a cream egg while it was on, which is a first.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Thought EB was quite a tame one last night, Mr Rubber Neck, Mr Tightskin, Little Miss Cottage cheese legs and a camera up the foofy. Managed to eat a cream egg while it was on, which is a first.


 :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

thats it started eating my pepermint areo

EB is on and i have put it way until later


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

thats it dr pixie has got him doing the cough and wobble test

going to check the oil and water in the car [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The guy who was scared of roast potatoes was classic. They should have justs shut him in a room with a load of aunt bessies for a week and see what happened. The mind is a very strange thing.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats just plain cruel Oceans

Bloody funny though!!!!!!!!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind...............however in this case it would just be fun to watch. Man vs Potato (when two worlds collide) better yet, get him to do the weetabix challenge. Four dry weetabix in a minute.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had some shit roast potatoes in my time, but I'm struggling to work out how you could have a phobia of them :? They're just so fluffy and tasty


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I've had some shit roast potatoes in my time, but I'm struggling to work out how you could have a phobia of them :? They're just so fluffy and tasty


 He must of been to the local harvester.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That'll be it. It all makes sense now. :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

When did this change from being about the rotting elephant thing, to being all about embarrassing bodies :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I've just sat and told hubby about this documentary in great detail! He feels totally grossed out! :lol: I then suggested we talk about embaressing bodies! I was told to STOP! :lol: :lol:


 As usual steve we can blame this one on Dotti. She's mad for weird body abnormalities (allegedly) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I've just sat and told hubby about this documentary in great detail! He feels totally grossed out! :lol: I then suggested we talk about embaressing bodies! I was told to STOP! :lol: :lol:
> ...


show me your chest babe :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was gonna say same thing to you dotti 8) 8) 8)


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










just 4 u babeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was thinking of ordering a chinese as peckish.......then saw ya post n pic!!! fuck it will go bed hungry and haunted lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> was thinking of ordering a chinese as peckish.......then saw ya post n pic!!! fuck it will go bed hungry and haunted lol


 have some cornflakes buddy........with man milk. lol :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > was thinking of ordering a chinese as peckish.......then saw ya post n pic!!! fuck it will go bed hungry and haunted lol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: your bad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like my secret is out  :lol: :lol: :lol: you wanna see me arse? :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry its friday again for those of you who watch it also [eb]

managed mr slack arse

miss [i wont show my boyfriend them, but every one on telly can have a look ] saggy tits

and the bearded lady

then gave up

sure the rest of you will fill me in on the details of the rest


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> sorry its friday again for those of you who watch it also [eb]
> 
> managed mr slack arse
> 
> ...


 Christ on a bike, that woman with the spaniel ears was only 23  i know she had breast fed two kids, but they must have more suction than a dyson to do that sort of damage. She could play keepy up with those bad boys. And I'm not even going to mention 'bollock head' woman...oops just have. :lol: and the guy who kept shittin, he had more things shoved up his arse than a Jim Rose circus performer. Bet he was glad all his mates finally got to stare up his ringole' :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Scooby - please tell me you haven't resorted to those gross Aunt Bessies roasties - horrid horrid horrid.

Actually now I think about it, I could develop a phobia to them - along with a lot of other shite we are sold as so called 'faster food'

Cheese sauce in packets - urgggggg - its soooo easy to make!
Gravy granules made with hot water - no, no way, not right.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Scooby - please tell me you haven't resorted to those gross Aunt Bessies roasties - horrid horrid horrid.
> 
> Actually now I think about it, I could develop a phobia to them - along with a lot of other shite we are sold as so called 'faster food'
> 
> ...


confession.........i do use the gravy granules  but i add to it to make the taste i want


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Gazzer   :lol: And there was me thinking you were the type to be hanging around the end of Bayshill Road!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Gazzer   :lol: And there was me thinking you were the type to be hanging around the end of Bayshill Road!!!


errr sal could you elaborate on the bayshill bit as confused lol


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > sorry its friday again for those of you who watch it also [eb]
> ...


i heard all about bollock head

and mr slack apparantly they stuck a balloon up his arse DID SOMEONE GET DANGER MONEY FOR BLOWING IT UP ? again has put me off blowing balloons up forever will always think of somone lips sealed around said balloon whilst shoving his bollocks out of the way


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer   :lol: And there was me thinking you were the type to be hanging around the end of Bayshill Road!!!
> ...


Ladies College!! Certainly not a place where using granules is taught!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh lol........well i'm a tad old to be hanging round there without getting arrested! they wouldnt know about granules or fresh as taught to marry and have someone else do that stuff lol. you know chelt then sal?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Reasonably - have family that live in St Marks and my biological mother was born there (adopted) I went to the Worcester version of the college so spent time playing hockey and lacrosse there too! I love it for a days shopping, but tend to wander down to Worcester or into Brum.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Reasonably - have family that live in St Marks and my biological mother was born there (adopted) I went to the Worcester version of the college so spent time playing hockey and lacrosse there too! I love it for a days shopping, but tend to wander down to Worcester or into Brum.


St marks? where abouts in the poets region as i am byron road.........very very small world


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

On one of the corners of Church Road, but not a clue of the number without looking in my address book! I believe he is still a Church Warden there.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> On one of the corners of Church Road, but not a clue of the number without looking in my address book! I believe he is still a Church Warden there.


just i min away from me and daughter got married in st marks church..........i am actually doing a quote for them in some fencing to keep the yobs out of the property.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I have attended a couple of family wedding's there - Page - and my aunt was church organist at times too - was also a local dance teacher.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sounds like happy times sal, good to have memories like that when reflecting on life.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol yes - small world!


----------

